# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Dvi to hdmi πρόβλημα

## paulk

Καλημέρα ..Θέλω να συνδέσω τον υπολογιστή με την τηλεόραση..
Πήρα έναν αντάπτορα  dvi-i to hdmi και ένα καλώδιο hdmi 10 μετρα.
Συνδέω το dvi στον υπολογιστή και μόλις το συνδεσω στην τηλεόραση πέφτει η ασφάλεια το σπιτιού.(της ηλεκτροπληξίας)
Αν όμως συνδεσω την οθόνη απο το υπολογιστή με το ίδιο καλώδιο τότε  δουλεύει μια χαρά... 
Η τηλεόραση http://m.lg.com/gr/televisions/lg-32LV4500-led-tv
Η κάρτα γραφικών https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/..._MAGICHTP512M/

----------


## JOUN

Δοκιμασε να βαλεις το φις της πριζας του υπολογιστη αναποδα.

----------


## paulk

Τελικά έβαλα σε  άλλη πρίζα την τηλεόραση και δούλεψε μια χαρα το hdmi...θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που μου είπες μπας και δουλέψει...να βάλω της τηλεόρασης ή του υπολογιστή το φις ανάποδα? Ο υπολογιστής είναι συνδμένος σε ups.

----------


## FILMAN

Πόσες φορές έγινε αυτό που λες στο πρώτο μήνυμα; Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι έγινε μια φορά μόνο...

----------


## paulk

Πολλές φορές έγινε...έβαλα ανάποδα το φις  της τηλεόρασης αλλά πάλυ τα ίδια...

----------


## johnnkast

δοκιμασε με βγαλμενη την κεραια στην υποδοχη της τηλεορασης ...πεφτει παλι;;

----------


## paulk

το δοκίμασα και αυτό..πάλι πέφτει..

----------


## johnnkast

εχει εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο η τηλεοραση σου;;;
Αλλες πηγες εχεις συνδεδεμενες πανω της;;; πχ dvd

----------


## paulk

δεν έχει εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό..
τίποτα δεν έχω συνδεμένο πάνω...ακομή και την κεραία έβγαλα αλλά τα ίδια κάνει...είχα πολύπριζο το έβγαλα και την έβαλα μόνη της στην πρίζα και πάλι τα ίδια.....σε άλλη πρίζα δεν το κάνει ..

----------


## johnnkast

αν δεν εχεις καταλληλη γνωση κι εμπειρεια ....καλυτερα να φωναξεις εναν ηλεκτρολογο.
Αν εχεις....και κυριως ξερεις τα μετρα ασφαλειας τοτε ελεγξε τη γειωση αυτης της πριζας καθως και εαν τροφοδοτειται απο αλλη φαση (αν εχεις τριφασικη παροχη σπιτι σου) με την πριζα του υπολογιστη...
Αν δε θες να μπλεξεις με αυτα...τοτε φτιαξε-αγορασε μια προεκταση  και συνδεσε την τηλεοραση στην πριζα που δε σου ριχνει τον αυτοματο.

Υ.Γ....Χρονια Πολλα για σημερα !!!

----------


## paulk

Δεν έχω ιδέα από τέτοια...το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε είχαμε αλλάξει τις ασφάλειες και βάλαμε μια καινούρια γραμμή για το δωμάτιο μου με δικιά του ασφάλεια...οπότε η πρίζα του υπολογιστή με την πρίζα της τηλεόρασης δεν έχουν καμία σχέση..( η τηλεόραση είναι στο σαλόνι).
Πείρα τον ηλεκτρολόγο τηλ. και μου είπε ότι του έχει ξανασυμβεί αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να βγάλει άκρη...μου είπε οτι ήταν 2 πρίζες δίπλα δίπλα, στην μια έριχνε την ασφάλεια και στην άλλη έπαιζε κανονικά...θα τον πω να έρθει να δει την γείωση μήπως έχει θέμα...
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να βάλω προέκταση γιατί από όπου και να το περάσω θα φαίνεται..
Υ.Γ..ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## FILMAN

Τί σημασία έχει αν παίρνει από άλλη ασφάλεια; Η γείωση του υπολογιστή (πρέπει να) είναι συνδεδεμένη με τη γείωση της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης (μέσω του καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας) το ίδιο και η γείωση της τηλεόρασης (αν έχει καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με γείωση). Η επιπλέον σύνδεση αυτών των ήδη συνδεδεμένων γειώσεων μεταξύ τους (μέσω του καλωδίου HDMI) δεν πρέπει να ρίχνει τον ΔΔΕ.

Αν η τηλεόραση δεν έχει γείωση στο καλώδιό της τότε η γείωσή της βρίσκεται σε δυναμικό 115V~ ως προς τη γη (λόγω των πυκνωτών Υ στο φίλτρο του παλμοτροφοδοτικού της) και ενδεχομένως να πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ αν αυτή η τάση γειωθεί καθώς ενώνεις το καλώδιο HDMI.

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το καλώδιο και μετά απλώς να σηκώσεις τον ΔΔΕ να δεις αν στέκεται.

----------


## paulk

και ο υπολογιστής και η τηλεόραση εχουν γείωση στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας...το δοίμασα και αυτο να τα συνδέσω με το hdmi και μετά να σικώσω την ασφάλεια αλλά και πάλυ έπεφτε, δεν την κρατούσε πάνω....

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ περίεργα μας τα λες...

Καθώς έχεις τον υπολογιστή και την τηλεόραση κανονικά στις πρίζες τους, ακούμπησε σε κάποιο μεταλλικό σημείο του σώματός τους ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι να δεις, ανάβει;

----------


## paulk

Το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν ανάβει... θα τρελαθώ με αυτό το πράγμα ..δεν γίνετε.

----------


## FILMAN

Πράγματι, πολύ περίεργο.

----------


## paulk

Τι να πω...ολα τα έχω δοκιμάσει και πάλι το ίδιο κάνει...

----------

